# Hi there!



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

New here, glad to join this community!  I heard about this place from swapping at MUA...and a fun fact...  I got my first mac lipstick about a week ago.   It was Fafi Strawbaby.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

HI!! Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

to the forum! strawbaby is a fab lipstick!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey =)


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Doll, welcome!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome - I love that lipstick too


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome! I love Strawbaby.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 14, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------

